# Opti White High Clarity V Float Glass.



## Dave Spencer (5 Sep 2007)

I am toying with the idea of retiring my 120l for now, and setting up a 120cm rimless, braceless tank  , and was wondering about the additional cost of going for higher clarity glass. 

I already have a second hand (therefore, cheap) opti white high clarity 60cm which is a quality item. The glass thickness is 5mm on the 60cm, as opposed to 8mm on the 120cm, so I am thinking the opti white will be even more beneficial at this glass thickness.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this and the extra Â£160 for the higher clarity glass? Secondly, if there is anyone out there with an unbraced 120cm, is there any significant bowing of the glass at the front?

Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Sep 2007)

For me Dave, i cant see that its actualy worth the extra Â£160, i couldnt justify that. But then its down to how much it means to you to have opti white or just normal.
You still se the same thing at the end of the day, so is it worth it?

For me, no! But then I havnt got much cash!


----------



## Dave Spencer (6 Sep 2007)

Cheers, Graeme.

I think I agree with you, but the fact that it is thicker glass may make the extra cost more justifiable for larger tanks. I might ask Richard over at AE.

This project is a way off yet, and the main stumbling block will be finding a decent ADA style tank stand at non ADA prices.

Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Sep 2007)

Ive been planning a 120 too, i would be buying the normal float glass tank, and like you would want a ADA kind of styel stand/cabinet. Well ive found one perfect.
IKEA Besta range, they do 60cm and 120cm, very minimalist in design, they do beach, white and black brown, I have the black brown, it looks great. Its 120 long x 64 high x 40 deep. AE can get the tanks made to measure, or just buy the 120 and have a small lip at the back or both front and back, i dont think it will detract from the look at all ! ! ! ! !

cheers.


----------



## Dave Spencer (6 Sep 2007)

Cheers, Graeme.

You are making it too easy for me to spend my money. I remember going through the Ikea catalogue and website the other week without finding anything suitable. Any idea where it is? I`m guessing you got yours from Warrington.

I would be a little nervous about the 5cm overhang at the back, because I wouldn`t want any at the front.

Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Sep 2007)

Yeah, IKEA warrington " for ever " seen the crap adverts???

The tank wont over lap, no, it will sit on top with 10cm to spare, so you could have 5cm at teh front and 5 at the back, or have it flush at the front and 10cm spare top at the back, get it?

http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/40102153

You buy the doors to match seperatly, cost just over Â£50 quid.


----------



## beeky (7 Sep 2007)

Would it be strong enough to withstand the weight?


----------



## Dave Spencer (7 Sep 2007)

beeky said:
			
		

> Would it be strong enough to withstand the weight?



I bought a cheap cabinet from Argos for a 60cm tank. It is a bit rickety, so I added a bracing bar inside.

Graeme, the cabinet is 40cm deep and the tank is 45cm, so I would have to have the tank custom built. It still looks very promising, though.

Dave.


----------



## ulster exile (7 Sep 2007)

Beware Ikea furniture for setting tanks on, they are not as sturdy as they look.

I have a deceptively sturdy looking sideboard which has a nice bow in it from when I had a 60l sat on it.  Hubby drilled a couple of test holes from the underside and the top piece was backfilled with cardboard whilst the outer edges all appeared to be chipboard.

I would be annoyed about the bow if it wasn't for the fact that the tank leaked whilst we were on holiday and surface of the wood lifted and warped all over


----------



## 2pods (28 Sep 2007)

> product description & measurements
> Back: Fibreboard, Foil
> Basematerial/ Top panel: Particleboard, Fibreboard, Acrylic paint, Honeycomb structure recycled paper filling, Polypropylene plastic
> Bottom panel: Particleboard, Fibreboard, Honeycomb structure recycled paper filling, Acrylic paint, Polypropylene plastic



I take it that will be the "Honeycombed structure recycled paper filling" ?
Ikea have a bloomin' cheek !

I would like these things to state what weight they could take


----------



## Ben_K (28 Sep 2007)

I made my own stand in the end as I wouldnt even trust my 220l tank on anything flat pack/MDF/chipboard. When you number crunch, it would be at least 250kgs on the unit which I wouldnt trust on its own. Then there is the issue of it getting damp, where it can then either break or warp and cause damage to the tank. :? I made mine from outdoor grade 4x2 covered with pine panelling. Its HEAVY, but it will easily support the tank without any concerns at all!

There are some pics in my journal.


----------



## 2pods (28 Sep 2007)

Though funnily enough, all the Juwel stands are MDF.

I have a 400l sitting on one  :? 
Weird


----------



## Dan Crawford (28 Sep 2007)

I was thinkin that too, mine is a good few years old and no sign of warping or split laminate (touch wood) no punn intended!  Ive soaked mine a few times aswell.

Ponder.


----------



## james3200 (28 Sep 2007)

I am waiting delivery on my optiwhite tank from Aquariums Ltd, which should be with me next week.. I was quoted Â£70 for the front pane for the optiwhite (6.5') and got the sides done aswel.

I also spoke to them quite a bit regarding the tank and stand design, sent them drawings and scethches and they have been pretty good so far. For the stand i showed them the following link - http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... g-ada.html

Said make it exactly like that,but 4 doors, so shall be interesting to see what i get  Stand and hood was around Â£300


----------

